# computer fishtank



## sfd101 (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm planning to put a tank inside my old computer chassis. i've alread took out everything and is about to clean it. I will be building my own tank to fit inside. It'll measure approx. H =12.8inches, W=6.1inches and L=13.5inches. So, that's about 4.6g.

I'm going to use a thick plastic but I don't know what kind and where to get it. So I need help in this department. I'm in the GTA, so I'll prefer stores that sell it in the GTA.

and no, there will be no computer hardware inside.


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I have been menaing to do this to with an old iMac that a customer didn't want to fix. I'll be watching to see if you have any luck


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> I have been menaing to do this to with an old iMac that a customer didn't want to fix. I'll be watching to see if you have any luck


How's my future firemouth doin ?


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Don't have any firemouth's 

Your future Maculipinnis is in the middle of a war right now. My second pair are getting real friendly and the 2 pairs are "discussing" who should get the big flower pot 

Sorry for the delay. I've been super busy lately. I should be in touch later this week and we can hook you up.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Don't have any firemouth's
> 
> Your future Maculipinnis is in the middle of a war right now. My second pair are getting real friendly and the 2 pairs are "discussing" who should get the big flower pot
> 
> Sorry for the delay. I've been super busy lately. I should be in touch later this week and we can hook you up.


Cool thanks man!

AS per your MACPUTER

Why not knock the screen out, and make a fishtank to fit in there?

If that wont work for you I dont know how else this'd work.

Is there no site with instructions?


----------



## sfd101 (Mar 27, 2006)

saw some sheets of plexiglass at Active Surplus but they're not very big

http://www.activesurplus.com/



MacFish said:


> I have been menaing to do this to with an old iMac that a customer didn't want to fix. I'll be watching to see if you have any luck


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a site with instructions. I have the CRT removed. I just need to find the materials and the time 

http://imacquarium.cool-mac.com/index.html


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

haha amazing mod! keep us posted on what your tank turns out like.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Try Home Depot. They should have plexi glass/acrylic plastic big enough to make a fish tank of that size.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

